# Felt f5 in italy !



## unga89 (Apr 6, 2006)

There we go, long wait but well worth waiting!  
The frame is incredible, so light and so reactive!


pics :










sooner or later i will put on mavic open pro ceramic rims
(quick photoshop)










:aureola:


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

unga89 said:


> There we go, long wait but well worth waiting!
> The frame is incredible, so light and so reactive!
> 
> 
> ...


Bella biciclette. Grazie per le foto!

-SD


----------

